

Thank you, HN - glazskunrukitis
http://h-s.io/notes/hn.html

======
anandkulkarni
Spectacular. How'd you do on conversions?

~~~
glazskunrukitis
Thanks. Conversions come from relatively small amount of visitors but overall
orders are getting placed pretty fast and I am more than satisfied with the
results.

